# Are these Herters decoys?



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fordman7795 said:


> I mixed in 2 different style decoys in the post so i think you are referring to the latter with the exposed weight where the person who you were replying to was talking about the covered weight.


Right. was referring to the ones with the exposed weights.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fordman7795 said:


> Hey now! I cut a spot just so i could take a picture of the decoys!


Tell your wife that and maybe she'll let you buy enough decoys to cover the yard in order to get it cut:lol:


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

just ducky said:


> With all due respect, they are exactly the same as the ones we bought from Cabela's within the last 10 years. And the keels are exactly the same.


 
With all due respect, I don't know what you bought but, I bought my first Herters foamers in the late 60's and have purchased one or two since that time. Just sayin...

The old Herters foamers were very difficult to hook up the line too as the eye bolt was recessed in the keel and made hooking up snap swivels a chore.


----------

